
Soon, hundreds of tourists will go to space. What should we call them? - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1465301
======
LinuxBender
Astronauts. [1]

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronaut](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astronaut)

